# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  по-русски or на русском

## Valda

Sometimes I hear 
говорить по-русский  
And at other times  
говорить на русском 
I asked my Russian friend and this is what she had to say:  

> "Its a little complicated. They r even the same in idea so I can't even explain the difference
> But the second one is more correct"

 
Maybe you can help me with a more accurate explanation?

----------


## IamMarat

"говорить по-русски" (без -й) и "говорить на русском" 
Actually, I couldn't see the difference between these two phrases either. They are as much different as two phrases "to speak English" and "to talk in English". The difference is in usage. I mean, one verb should be used with preposition, another one doesn't need it. Am i right?
Although, there might be some differences in context. Because those two Russian phrases are different syntactically. "по-русски" - is an adverb. "на русском" - is a contraction from "на русском языке" - is an object with preposition-adjective-noun.

----------


## Valda

Then I think it's better to use по-русски than use an "incomplete" form

----------


## IamMarat

Well, yes, "говорить по-русски" sounds more preferable  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

I like the second option too, and you can always use the complete form. Especially if you substitute говорить with общаться/ разговаривать/беседовать/etc.
Also, you cannot say "эта книга по-русски", only "эта книга на русском (языке)".
On top of that, "по-русски" is often used (though is not polite) to express annoyance, for example:
- Ты что, совсем дебил? Я тебе по-русски сказала, что никаких дискотек, пока экзамены не сдашь!

----------


## diogen_

> .
> On top of that, "по-русски" is often used (though is not polite) to express annoyance, for example:
> - Ты что, совсем дебил? Я тебе по-русски сказала, что никаких дискотек, пока экзамены не сдашь!

 I'd say, "Я тебе *русским языком* сказала, что никаких дискотек, пока экзамены не сдашь!" Another "twist of tongue". ::

----------


## Crocodile

I also think "говорить по-русски" is preferable. The phrase "по-русски" means "the way Russians do it" and its primary usage should be in that meaning. For example, Ramil's signature says: "_Стриптиз по-русски - я плавно снимаю с себя всякую ответственность_". So, when you say you speak the way Russians do, that means you speak Russian the right way. However, when you say: "говорить на русском языке" that _might_ also mean it's easy to understand you, even though you probably use the words not the most elegant way possible. Therefore, "я тебе русским языком говорю" is a synonym for clarity.

----------

